# Can Anyone Help Please?



## stevo61 (Sep 6, 2009)

Due to our coming re-location to an apartment our cats, Casper and Smudge, require a new home.

They are 14 years old, are brother and sister, speyed and neutered.

They are loving cats who enjoy human affection.

If you, or someone you know, can adopt either Casper or Smudge or both please PM me.

Thanks for your help.

Stevo61


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

As old timers - can't you take them with you? Also I would advise they go together at this age.................


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree, it would be very hard on them to be separated, on top of also going to a new home at their age.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Why are you bothering us with this, are we the RSPCA?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Some peoples attitude really shocks me sometimes, so unkind. 

The guy is upset about having to find a home for his cats, there are a lot of animal loving people on this forum and he thought it a good place to start. 

What was the harm in that? 

Mandy


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree Mandy

Cater-racer I would suggest that if you are not interested than you don't read the thread...there is absolutely no need to be so rude.

Stevo,

Wish we could help out but our dogs would not be very happy about it! Good luck, I hope you find them a good home where they can stay together.


----------



## stevo61 (Sep 6, 2009)

hi all

just an update.

I have now found a new home for my 2 cats ,so they will stay together.

thank's for the all the positive posts


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

cater_racer said:


> Why are you bothering us with this, are we the RSPCA?


Bad day?

Gary


----------

